# remote desktop mais avec découverte des postes présents (Bon



## alex.sc (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, je cherche un logiciel permettant de prendre la main sur des Mac en réseau (local), j'ai essayé plusieurs version gratuite de logiciels mai à chaque fois il me manque un élément essentiel : la découverte automatique des postes présents. C'est pour moi essentiel car je donne des formations sur site et je peux difficilement recréer les régalges à chaque fois


----------

